# Complete Fool's Catalogue



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2007)

Ancient Awakenings Publications, having moved on to pastures new, has very generously donated its catalogue of PDF products to EN World/EN Publishing!  The first of these, The Complete Fool's Catalog: Inane Items, has just been made available from EN Publishing:
[bq]"ello, and greetings! Many of you know me as The Fool. Some of you know me as Mr. Oberon. A few of you know me as 'That bloody twit what keeps flapping his lips'. Those in the last group can expect a visit from Guido and Jose, two of the best complaint department thugs we have.

We at _Fool's Extradimensional Enterp_rises (A sub-unit of _Ancient Awakenings Publications_) wish to bring you the best products that money can buy. To this end, we have compiled the first in a series of catalogs that offers items that will put a sparkle in your eye and a spring in your step!

The first _Complete Fool's Catal_og includes twelve of our most popular items, such as the _Board of Education _ and _Woo Pace's Can_! You will soon be able to order the first catalog from RPGNow for only 3,000 maktocs ($4.99 local dimensional currency)!

Our catalogs are easy to use! Just remove the order form and fill out the needed information. Then, just light it on fire (Not responsible for burns caused by misuse), and a crate will appear in order to accept payment. Once payment is introduced and the crate top sealed, your order will arrive within 1 business day (business days determined by _Fool's Extradimensional Enterprises_, and can vary depending upon holidays, temporal differentials, and whether I like you or not... Deal with it).

Customer satisfaction is our second greatest concern, and to that end, we have set up an 'immediate response' complaint department. Our complaint investigators are made up of some of the best thugs in the multiverse, and arrive within minutes to deal with any issues you might have. We assure you, after you have met with people like Guido and Jose, you will never complain about our products again!

So, step up! Order today! We promise, after you have bought from a _Complete Fool's Catalog_, you will never buy from another."[/bq]


----------

